# MartialTalk widget!!!



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 7, 2008)

I just got an iPhone the other day and freaking love it. Ive been playing around with it for the past couple days and came up with a great idea. A MT WIDGET!!! (those little buttons that load on the home screen of the iPhone/MAC computers that connect directly to the the site, check out apple.com if you dont know what Im talking about.)

Just something cool to think about. I dont know how many people have iPhones/macs but this would be a cool thing to have.

B


----------

